# New Picasso



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Citroën launches New C4 Picasso MPV in the UK
On sale now, priced from £17,500 to £24,455
First model on the new PSA Peugeot Citroën EMP2 platform
New C4 Picasso weighs 140kg less than its predecessor, now weighs the same as C3 Picasso









First conventionally powered compact MPV to deliver sub-100g/km CO2 emissions
Five-star EuroNCAP safety rating with 88% in the Child Occupant category
Class-topping boot space of 537-litres & 2.5m load length with front passenger seat folded forward
Bright uncluttered cabin with combined glazed area of up to 5.3m2
First-class comfort with massaging front seats & an electric footrest available for the front passenger
The New C4 Picasso is the latest incarnation in a bold tradition of innovative MPVs - which began with the Xsara Picasso in 1999 - and is a true expression of Citroën's 'Créative Technologie'.

New C4 Picasso embodies a bold, expressive design with dynamic, high-tech styling. This latest Picasso model features a bright, uncluttered interior and technologies that innovate, comfort and protect.








The first model using PSA Peugeot Citroën's new EMP2 platform (Efficient Modular Platform 2), the new-generation C4 Picasso is more compact on the outside, yet offers benchmark interior space and class-leading boot capacity.

Weighing 140kg less than its predecessor, with improved aerodynamics and a new efficient range of engines - including a new Euro 6 compliant 'BlueHDi' powerplant from November production - the New C4 Picasso delivers record CO2 emissions from just 98g/km and fuel economy of up to 74.3 mpg.








Optimised running gear also provides a new balance between comfort and road holding for a smooth, engaging ride in all driving situations.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

I'm not massively convinced by the front to be honest. Rumour has it though that Vauxhall are basing their new Zafira on it.


----------

